# 1&1 und die 100GB Drossel



## Arroxlight (23. September 2014)

Guten Abend Liebe Community,

da hier oft und heiss über die Drosselklauseln der Provider geredet wird, will ich mal unsere Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Zur Situation, ich bin vor 3 Monaten umgezogen und habe mir überlegt es mal mit dem 1&1 20€ Tarif zu testen, wo bei 100 GB im Monat Schluss sein soll bzw- von 16 auf 1k gedrosselt werden soll. Um dieser Klausel auf den Zahn zu fühlen, habe ich mit Absicht dieses Volumen um mehr als ! 50%! überschritten, seit 3 Tagen liegt unser Traffic über 150 GB (normal 15-25GB,  2 Personen Spielen, Surfen, Mails ab und an mal was saugen) und wir wurden für ca. 2 Stunden auf eine 4K Leitung gedrosselt oder der PC/ Router/speedtest lief nicht richtig, ich glaube wir wurden nicht gedrosselt da bis auf diese kurze 2h phase die speed normal ist. Außerdem empfand ich es als nicht einfach dieses Volumen zu erreichen.

Ich kann diesen Tarif einfach nur empfehlen, denn ich bin mir sicher, das die "echten Flaterates" die abzocke sind, denn man zahlt mehr Geld um um sein gewissen zu befriedigen (Ausnahmen brauchen wirklich "endless" Traffic) und falls wir doch mal auf 4k gedrosselt werden sollten, werden wir uns nicht aufhängen.

Erzählt mir von euren Meinungen/Erfahrungen aber bitte vernünftig.

Gruß

ALight


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. September 2014)

Es kommt immer drauf an um ehrlich zu sein. Was ist mit Leuten die Steam nutzen usw? Ich wäre dann min bei 400GB gut ich installier nicht alle Spiele aber heutige Spiele haben allein 20GB~. Für viele sollte dies reichen aber für mich Persönlich niemals


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2014)

Ich habe mir mit Absicht einen Anbieter gesucht,  bei dem ich nicht gedrosselt werde.  Ich verbrauche zur Zeit etwa 1,3TB pro Jahr,  meine Peaks liegen bei 20-25GB Download pro Tag  (Steam-Sales ).

Wenn ich aber weniger Spiele kaufen und herunterladen würde,  oder es einen Drossel-Anbieter gäbe der deutlich günstiger ist,  würde ich das aber auch wählen.  



Ich bin bei NetAachen,  habe einen Vertrag über 18Mbit/s,  von denen Netto ungefähr 9Mbit/s ankommen.  Ich zahle 25€ pro Monat (ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit).


Mit einer Ping von 7-10ms beim Zocken und 4ms zu Google bin ich eigentlich sehr glücklich,  nur die Bandbreite ist leider etwas beschränkt.  Ansonsten bin ich aber mit der Leitung und dem Vertrag sehr zufrieden,   vom Kundenservice bei NetAachen und NetCologne fangen wir aber besser nicht an ...



Aber mal zum Vergleich:  Mein Handy kommt trotz kostenlosem LTE problemlos mit 300Mb pro Monat aus   Allerdings hat auch das rund 5GB Verbrauch pro Monat,  aber es gibt ja WLAN.


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

Ich halte von den Angeboten welche DSL Drosseln beinhalten gar nix!

Ich nutze Prime Instantvideo, Youtube, Twitch und kaufe häufiger mal Spiele bei z.b. Steam.
Was auch manchmal passiert:

ich rüste den Rechner oder Laptop um udn mache gleich Windows komplett neu.
Yp das heißt dann alle Spiele neu runterladen, das kann sich dann mal 4 Tage hinziehen und schon stehen gerne mal 500GB auf der uhr, wenn ich dann gedrosselt werde und keine Filme mehr schauen kann, würde mir das gegen den Strich gehen.
Deshalb gebe ich da doch gerne die 10 € mehr aus, die tun mir zumindest nicht weh.

Und zu 1&1 rbauchst du mich bzgl. Service NICHT ansprechen.
meiner Meinung nach der letzte Saftladen,d as erste jahr lief alles gut, das 2. jahr überhaupt nicht.
Aber danach wurde ja nicht gefragt.

ich bin Ende des jahres dann endlich bei nem Anbieter der nicht mehr von der T-Kom abhängig ist und mir daher auch 50000er DSL bieten kann.
Nachbarn haben es auch schon und sind super zufrieden.


----------



## Ash1983 (23. September 2014)

Mit meiner 100Mbit-Leitung sind die 100GB deutlich zügiger erreicht, einzelne Spiele haben teilweise 30GB. Wenn ich meinen Rechner dann und wann mal neu aufsetze, kommen in 1-2 Tagen ganz locker weit über 100GB zusammen. Streaming von HD-Inhalten zieht bei angenommenen 4Mbit/s auch gut 2GB/h. Quintessenz des Ganzen: 100GB reichen fürs Spielen und Surfen sicher aus, bei weiteren Aktivitäten würde es mir persönlich aber deutlich zu knapp werden; die 35 Euro für 100Mbit- und Festnetzflat inkl. Fritzbox zahle ich gern, wenn ich dafür nicht gedrosselt werde.


----------



## Stueppi (23. September 2014)

1&1 Drosseltarif empfehlung? Wirst du von denen bezahlt sowas zu sagen? Das klingt ganz extrem nach meinungsmache. Wenn du nicht gedrosselt worden bist ist das ja schön für dich, vieleicht hast du im Vertrag auch nur was übersehen in dem steht "die ersten Monate keine drosslung", vieleicht hattest du such nur glück und sie haben es vergessen oder rechnen anders (Telekom wollten ihre eigenen Dienste ja auch nicht mit einberechnen). Lade mal täglich ~5gb+ auf Youtube hoch und sag mir dann wie schnell du 100gb voll hast. Du redest diesen Mist viel schöner als er ist, aber es gibt Leute die darauf hören werden und sich wegen deiner Empfehlung diesen Tarif holen werden. 
Man unterstützt einfach keine Drosseltarife für den PC.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. September 2014)

ihr macht euch nen Kopf über Dinge, die es effektiv nicht gibt? Kein Anbieter drosselt wirklich im Moment. Erst bei Volumen, die man wirklich nur mit dauerhaftem illegalem Saugen erreicht


----------



## Stroiner (23. September 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ihr macht euch nen Kopf über Dinge, die es effektiv nicht gibt? Kein Anbieter drosselt wirklich im Moment. Erst bei Volumen, die man wirklich nur mit dauerhaftem illegalem Saugen erreicht


 
So ein Quatsch.
Wenn eine Volumenbegrenzung vertraglich vereinbart wurde, wird die auch eingehalten. Wird beim Handyvertrag so gemacht und auch hier.
Sonst würde ja jeder, der 250 GB verbraucht nur 100GB bezahlen. Falls die Angaben vom Threadersteller stimmen, hat er eventuell einfach Glück gehabt, da es sich um einen lokalen Anbieter handelt. Die Regel ist es aber auf jeden Fall nicht.

Und zum Thema:
Ich habe ne 100Mbit Leitung von Unitymedia und komme durch AmazonPrime, Steam, Origin und Uplay* fast jeden Monat über 100 GB, wobei ich so kein TV gucke, sondern Serien wirklich ausschließlich über Prime. Außerdem speicher ich viele Sachen in der Cloud. Neben Dokumenten eben auch Bilder. Die brauchen auch ihren Platz.


_*Splinter Cell Blacklist war jetzt beispielsweise über Uplay im Angebot. Da waren sofort 30GB weg.
Das hat 2,99 gekostet. Deshalb kaufe ich gar keine Retail-Spiele mehr. Und genau deshalb kommt man auch legal auf über 100 GB im Monat._


----------



## DerFakeAccount (23. September 2014)

Ich hatte im ersten Monat beim Umstieg von DSL 2000 auf DSL 6000 einen Traffic von 1,1 TB gehabt, nix mit Drossel, immer "FullSpeed" 650 kb/s.
Und ich verstehe auch Leute nicht die nur auf 1&1 rumhacken, es kommt immer drauf an wo man wohnt, seid 6 Jahren 1&1 und noch nie große Probleme gehabt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. September 2014)

Habe VDSL 50k und bin bisher nicht gedrosselt worden und muss wohl von daher gut mit meinem Volumen hinkommen. Also alles easy...



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Ich hatte im ersten Monat beim Umstieg von DSL 2000 auf DSL 6000 einen Traffic von 1,1 TB gehabt, nix mit Drossel, immer "FullSpeed" 650 kb/s.
> Und ich verstehe auch Leute nicht die nur auf 1&1 rumhacken, es kommt immer drauf an wo man wohnt, seid 6 Jahren 1&1 und noch nie große Probleme gehabt.


 
650kbit/s (Fullspeed wären 750Kbit/s), das sind 39Mbit/m, das sind 2,34Gbit/h , das sind pro Tag 56,16Gbit. Rechne ich dass durch 1100GB, komme ich auf grob 20 Tage Non-Stop-Dauer-Runterladen...  Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ihr macht euch nen Kopf über Dinge, die es effektiv nicht gibt? Kein Anbieter drosselt wirklich im Moment. Erst bei Volumen, die man wirklich nur mit dauerhaftem illegalem Saugen erreicht


 


Ja genau es gibt keine Drossel, das ist wie die Aussage es wird keine Steuererhöhungen geben 
Klar gibts Drosseln, Unitymedia bietet tarife damit an, die Telekom auch und 1&1 auch.
Nur alte Verträge wurden bei 1&1 davon ausgenommen.

Und die Unterstellung man kommt nur über 100GB mit illegalem Saugen kann schön da bleiben wo du Sie her hast.
Wenn man kein TV schaut weil einem die Werbung nervt und eh nix gescheites läuft dann schaut man eben im Internet.
Und dann schau mal wie viel GB Traffic eine Serie in FHD auf prime Instantvideo verursacht, die 100GB sind da flott voll!



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Ich hatte im ersten Monat beim Umstieg von DSL 2000 auf DSL 6000 einen Traffic von 1,1 TB gehabt, nix mit Drossel, immer "FullSpeed" 650 kb/s.
> Und ich verstehe auch Leute nicht die nur auf 1&1 rumhacken, es kommt immer drauf an wo man wohnt, seid 6 Jahren 1&1 und noch nie große Probleme gehabt.


 

manche haben keine probleme von Anfang an.
manche haben Probleme schon am Anfang
Und bei manchen kommen die probleme erst später  (so wie bei mir)

letztes jahr hatte ich kaum probleme, einmal war für nen tag das Internet weg, Router wurde anstandslos getauscht danach lief es wieder.

Dieses Jahr, bis heute 8 Tage kein Internet, dann einen ganzen monat hin und wieder Drosselung auf 1K (warum auch immer, ich habe nen drosselfreien Vertrag)
1&1 angerufen, Stress gemacht dann gings wieder. 2 Tage später selbes Spiel wieder.

Gekündigt, alle hacken bzgl. Werbung entfernt, dem ersten Anrufer das auch so gesagt, seit dem werde ich ständig angerufen, Anrufer legt sofort auf, ruft man zurück landet man bei 1&1.

Der Saftladens hats bei mir einfach so was von versaut dass ich meinen vertrag bei der HSE ab dem 16.12.14 schon herbeisehne.

Das ist für mich das größte Weihnachtsgeschenk von 1&1 weg zu kommen.


ich muss dazu sagen, ich arbeite meist nach der regulären Arbeitszeit 8-17 Uhr noch daheim meist bis 20 Uhr an projekten, da brauche ich das Internet einfach sonst komme ich nicht ins System der Firma.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (23. September 2014)

Ja, in einem 300 Seelen Dorf sind halt 6000 Fullspeed nicht wirklich 6000 Fullspeed, und ja, mein laptop ist so ca. 25 Tage durchgeladen.


----------



## Arroxlight (23. September 2014)

o.O mit so viel gegenwind habe ich nicht gerechnet.

Also ich werde von niemandem dafür bezahlt.

Ich hatte davor 7 Jahre eine 25k VDSL Leitung und habe auch ne zeitlang gesaugt und muss sagen, ich bin jetzt zufrieden und zahle einfach weniger, 20€/M inklusive kostenlosem wlan router.

Die meisten die hier antworten scheinen zu saugen oder so, denn mir kann hier niemand erzählen das er JEDEN monat mehrere hundert GB Spiele zieht, auch nicht von steam... aber ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand sich ne echte flat bucht und diese nutzt, ich wollte nur darstellen, das es nicht notwenig ist für das drosselthema so einen wind zu machen. ich bin happy und zahle weniger als die viel traffic user. Von dem gesparten kann ich mir dann ein paar coole spiele kaufen und bin glücklich.


----------



## shadie (23. September 2014)

Bitte hört einfach mit den Unterstellungen auf.

Youtubevideo @ 1080P 30 Minuten haben gerne Größen von 3GB
Filme von primeinstantvideo haben noch viel mehr
Ich bastel viel an meinen Rechnern rum, Systeme neuaufsetzen kommt daher häufig vor

Die Frage ist halt, wie stark setze ich das WWW ein?
Wenn ich wie du nur auf 100GB komme oder das nicht mal, dann kann man sich die 10 € Aufpreis für den Vertrag ohne Drossel gleich sparen, soweit hast du Recht.

Es nutzen aber extrem viele Leute aus meinem bekanntschaftskreis Onlinedienste wie eben Primeinstantvideo, die kommen monatlich alle über Ihre 150GB, da wäre es einfach Schwachsinn wenn man die 10 € mehr nicht investieren würde.

Wenn man dann noch nicht nur von Single oder partnerschaftshaushalten ausgeht sondern mal bei Familien reinschaut wirds noch lustiger.
Als ich noch bei Mutti gewohnt habe hatten wir monatlich bei ner 50K Leitung gerne mal 800GB Datenvolumen je Monat, das war keine Seltenheit bei 4 Personen!



Wenn du mit dem Vertrag zufrieden bist OK, eine Empfehlung würde ich an deiner Stelle allgemein aber nicht aussprechen weil jeder ein anderes Nutzungsverhalten hat 

*Und ich würde wie gesagt niemandem mehr 1&1 empfehlen, habe die wegen dem Telefonterror (25 Anrufe am tag auch gerne zwischen 0-6h schon bei der Bundesnetzagentur angeschwärzt.*


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. September 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ja genau es gibt keine Drossel, das ist wie die Aussage es wird keine Steuererhöhungen geben
> Klar gibts Drosseln, Unitymedia bietet tarife damit an, die Telekom auch und 1&1 auch.
> Nur alte Verträge wurden bei 1&1 davon ausgenommen.
> 
> ...


 

Es ist in den AGBs drin, aber es wird in den meisten Fällen nicht gedrosselt. Die Telekom-Drossel gilt sowiso erst ab 2016 und ob die wirklich kommt, bleibt offen. Ich arbeite für den Laden 

Mit dem illegal bzw legal bezog ich mich nicht auf die Volumengrenzen, die in den AGBs steht, sondern die die im System die Drossel bewirken. Das geht wirklich kaum legal zu erreichen. Ich nutzte selber Steam, schau jeden Tag Prime etc.

Wenn es bei den Leuten langsamer wird, hat das meist andere Gründe.

PS: wer dienstlich vom Internet zuhause abhängig ist, sollte lieber ein paar mehr Euro ausgeben und sich ne vernünftige Leitung holen und nicht ne 1&1 und Co Sparleitung.


----------



## Bastian90 (24. September 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ihr macht euch nen Kopf über Dinge, die es effektiv nicht gibt? Kein Anbieter drosselt wirklich im Moment. Erst bei Volumen, die man wirklich nur mit dauerhaftem illegalem Saugen erreicht


 
Soso, dann mach mal z.B Von deinem Onlineserver (Homepage, Onlinespeicher) ne Sicherung. Bei mir liegen aktuell 250GB auf dem Server die ich auch mal selbst 
Sichern muss und das sind nur Bilder und Videos vom Urlaub. Was habt ihr alle mit dem illegalem Saugen ?. 

Ich ziehe z.B Spiele über Steam/Origin, Software direkt vom Anbieter (Wenn es möglich ist) dazu gehört auch Windoof. Da kommt einiges zusammen . 

Ich war schon bei 1und1 und finde es soweit i.o (Ohne diesen Drossel Tarif)... Nur in der Technikabteilung könnten schlauere Menschen sein.


----------



## donma08 (24. September 2014)

Die Unterstellung mit dem illegallem Saugen stößt mir auch sauer auf! Habe im gesamten Haus keine TV-Anschluß (auch kein DVB-T) und betreibe somit Fernsehen rein über streaming (Zattoo). Traffic im August: 1,6TB - bis auf ein paar Downloads hier und da in Windows (keine Spiele, hab ich nichtmal aufm Rechner) würde ich sagen das gut 1,5TB nur fürs streamen draufgehen. Von daher finde ich so eine Unterstellung schon sehr sehr einfälltig!


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. September 2014)

und? ist doch alles noch im legalen Rahmen. Ich hab auch legal meine 1TB/Monat. Ich spreche von größeren Volumen. Lesen hilft...wenn es nicht nur partiell ist


----------



## donma08 (24. September 2014)

...ich hab ja auch nicht dich direkt angesprochen


----------



## T-Drive (24. September 2014)

Versteh nicht warum der TE so angegriffen wird. Muss doch jeder selbst wissen was für ein Datenvolumen er braucht. Für dieses Volumen wird er schon den richtigen Vertrag abschließen. Für jemand (wie mich zB.) der dieses Volumen nie erreicht ist das genannte Angebot doch gut und billiger wie beim rosa Riesen.


----------



## Stroiner (25. September 2014)

Also jeden Monat komme ich auch nicht auf das Volumen. Aber es kommt halt schonmal vor und genau dann möchte ich halt nicht ausgebremst werden. Deshalb kommt was anderes als ne Flat gar nicht in Frage.


----------

